# Problema con reloj espía



## Vin (Jul 18, 2011)

Hola, hace tiempo adquirí un reloj espía (nada caro del otro mundo, es chino), pero funcionaba muy bien.

El caso es que ayer un botón dejó de funcionar, lo desmonté y me fijo que si lo pulso directamente desde el circuito impreso si que funciona, pero a través del botón de la carcasa no. Intentaré explicarme con fotos.

Este es el botón en cuestión:



Este es el mismo botón por fuera:



Y por dentro de la carcasa:



Es como si el botón de la carcasa y el del PCB se hubiesen desalineado o algo, pero lo comparo todo con el botón que funciona perfectamente y no veo ninguna diferencia.

Alguien puede echarme una mano? Se lo agradecería mucho, lo que sea, o que haríais en esta situación. Dejo unas cuantas fotos más.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 18, 2011)

Pega alguna cosa pequeña entre ambas partes para que haga base el uno con el otro.

Saludos.


----------



## Vin (Jul 18, 2011)

Bueno gracias por tu consejo Electronec, he intentado poniendo un trozo de papel doblado y luego con un pedacito de plástico rígido pero es imposible, hay muy poco espacio.

Pero me he fijado en que si presiono el PCB con el dedo y pulso el botón funciona siempre sin fallo alguno, pero cuando lo atornillo al reloj, ahí deja de funcionar, no sé si es que los tornillos no hacen la suficiente presión o porque están desalineados con el botón.

Que opinas de la chapuza que se me ocurre, poner un poco (poquísimo) de resina epoxi para hacer el botón un poquito mas grande hacia la parte de arriba. Me acabo de fijar con una lupa que el pedazo de plástico del botón tiene una hendidura.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 18, 2011)

Prueba a ver que resulta.
Una cosa ¿no estará falseando una de las soldaduras del pulsador SMD y cuando presionas con el botón metálico este mueve el pulsador y mientras lo haces con el dedo no se desalinea?

Saludos.


----------



## Vin (Jul 18, 2011)

Gracias, ya lo he comprobado pero no, la soldadura está bien.

Es como que el pulsador metálico pasa por encima del botón y no llega a pulsarlo, es difícil de explicar pero la sensación de cuando pulsas el botón metálico es que va más adentro de lo que debería ir.

Voy a hacer lo del epoxi y esperar a que seque y digo que tal me ha ido.


----------



## Vin (Jul 20, 2011)

Ohhh ha funcionado!

Perdón por el tema es bastante absurdo pero me tenía loco, justo lo de la resina epoxi se me ocurrió poco después de crear el tema.

Bueno, solucionado, gracias Electronec.


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2011)

De nada hombre, me alegro que te funcione.

Absurdo.....uhmmm.....¿ porqué ?.

Piensa que lo de la resina puede inspirar reparaciones a cacharros de toda índole.

Saludos.


----------



## juanmor (Abr 24, 2013)

hola como estan??--- a mi me paso lo mismo pero con la diferencia que el boton se salio,,, y nose que hacer??????, es decir lo desmonte todo igual pero todo el boton se me salio.. y lo tengo separado,, nose si tiene solucion!! ya que nadie repara este tipo de productos.

gracias!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2013)

¿ Foto                                      ?


----------



## juanmor (Abr 25, 2013)

ahi te envio las fotos, para colmo,, ahora se me salio un cablecito,, y ni me reconoce el pen drive


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2013)

Sabés soldar , tenés soldador ?


----------



## juanmor (Abr 25, 2013)

tengo un amigo que tiene un soldador--- pero disculpa-- como hacer con el boton que es mu chico?? para sodar los costados??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 25, 2013)

Soldador de punta fina , lupa , maña . . . 

O llevalo a soldar a los que arreglan teléfonos celulares que tienen mas experiencia


----------



## juanmor (Abr 29, 2013)

Hola!!! denuevo!! ahora si q estoy en el horno!!,,, paegue con estaño los botones y los cables y todo ok,, prende las lucesitas, filma todo pero NO ME RECONOCE EL USB,  antes si!, hay un filamento, color tanza de pesca, q se corto, nose si es eso.. te mando las fotos, el corte esta arriba de un cuadrado negro, sigo insistiendo con su ayuda!!!!! gracias!!!!


----------



## MAIN (Feb 20, 2017)

Muy buenos días!, tengo un reloj espía tipo G-SHOCK de 4GB, y normalmente funciona así: Al presionar el botón superior derecho durante dos segundos aproximadamente, ilumina un led de color azul, tres veces, y luego se apaga, manteniéndose así apagado, indicando que se ha iniciado una grabación de video hasta que ocupe totalmente la memoria, o cuando decida interrumpir el video, al presionar ese mismo botón durante dos o tres segundos aproximadamente. El problema radica, en que durante la grabación, unos segundos o minutos depués, el led azul, se enciende y se apaga inmediatamente, indicando que se ha producido una interrupción sin el consentimiento del usuario, y al momento de revisar el video de interés, aparecen una lista de videos, con capacidad de 0 KB, otras capacidades e inclusive 2 KB. ¿Cuál es el problema y cómo solucionarlo?. He aquí unas fotos y un video:


----------



## capitanp (Feb 20, 2017)

fallo en la sd, quizás la velocidad de escritura de la sd no sea la correcta


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2017)

Antes funcionaba bien y ahora dejó de hacerlo ?


----------

